# Twins Gloves, new colour scheme, legit?



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

Im treating myself with some new sparring gloves.

I currently use Sandee gloves but will try out a pair from Twins.

On ebay, there are gloves with new colour schemes.

Heres an example:

TWINS Boxing Gloves Muay Thai Kickboxing 16oz UK SELLER on eBay (end time 29-Apr-10 22:10:35 BST)

There are some gloves with a dark blue, red, yellow colour on the palm of the hand but I dont see them anywhere else.

I like them but before I order, even as the pic shows it has a manufacturers tag, I want to know whether they are legit or not.

Can any of you guys help me as to whether theyre good to get please?

Thanks.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd be kind of suspicious of someone that sells boxing gloves and performance car parts in the same shop....plus I've not seen that colourway before.

I got a pair of Fairtex from ebay and I think they're fake. Gutted but lesson learned. I want some Sandee now lol.

They look nice and no doubt they'll do the job but having been stung once on ebay for gloves, I'm doubtful...


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, I see what youre saying. Ive actually used the same guy before and bought some Twins anklets off him, theyre sound, was in Twins wrapping too but tbh, I dont how to tell fake from real but they feel good when one and Ive been using them for the past few months without probs.

Just the new scheme is different.

I might just get standard ones, I do like the black and red though, thats the thing.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

They look sound to me


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:whs although you never know....personally I never chance it when in doubt (served me well so far), better to over pay once than overpay and underpay once each.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

marc said:


> They look sound to me


That's the point of fakes.

They look sound until inspected/tested.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

The fakes ones probably will have better velcro lol. But tbh the price isnt that brilliant, just go for the normal colours, or if any of your training partners are off to thailand this april, get them, to bring a pair back.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

I got a pair of twins off ebay and there the best gloves I've ever ownd and I've been thru a few now, unfortunatly I can't remeber the seller sorry!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Marc, what makes you say they are legit?

I agree Si, my thoughts exactly.

rsp, Ive read that about Twins but tbh, Im going to change gloves every 6 months, just for hygiene sake.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Becasue i know someone who has the same pair of gloves, and ive never seen a fake pair of Twins before, why would you want to? Its not going to be very cost effective, its much cheaper to 'Fake a t shirt/pair of jeans etc


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Ah ok.

I wouldnt know why they are faked when not a lot of money is to be made (or so we think) but they are and they have been sold on UK ebay before.

At least, this is what Ive read on Sherdog (although not a great source of info.), they had comparison pictures before.

I think Ill get them.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Mandirigma said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> I wouldnt know why they are faked when not a lot of money is to be made (or so we think) but they are and they have been sold on UK ebay before.
> 
> ...


People fake normal t-shirts, socks and even baby powder and soy sauce (big scandal involving baby deaths etc.) - trust me, there is a lot of money to be made on a pair of gloves that normally retail at Â£50ish vs a Â£1 bottle of milk/soy!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah but for those things, they are bought on a massive scale compared to thai gloves.

Anyway, Im ordering on the weekend, will read more reviews in general on Thai Gloves, just making sure I get some nice ones.

My alternative is a pair of Green Windy gloves but hearing mixed reviews about the fit on Windy.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

I like windy's - think they're awesome!

They have nice wrist padding as well, so if you are doing mma sparring etc. and you get hit there, it's nice to have a bit more protection.

The thumb area on them is also one piece all the way through, it's done very well. Sister products like kings have it seperate and it bends more (not a good thing for kings) etc.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Twins, Windy and Kings are all made in the same factory as far as I am aware - and if anything like my 6 year old Twins then all top of the shop in terms of quality - I have Kings shorts and they are spot on as well (as well as superfly :laugh...I've used Windy equipment and that has been excellent as well - personally I would pay full price - so you know they are genuine as all you have to do is air them and they will last you years - so should not have any issue's with em.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Too right Si.

Its pretty much the standard price though, comes to 45 squid inc del.

Re-thinking now, might just get plain red.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

my local Body Active stocks a few Twins gloves in similar colour schemes


----------

